# New QJ Competition Speed Timer



## buelercuber (Mar 16, 2011)

Just on lightake.com, and i saw this.


QJ Commpetition Speed Timer

They have white ones and black ones.
is anyone going to get one?
if so can you do a review on it?
or we could just talk about it.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Mar 16, 2011)

looks like a QJ timer what compatability with stackmats


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27863


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 16, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27863


 
that's ridiculous, why would you just do that?

you edited the post just to show anther timer?
random much?


----------



## Vinny (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't really see much improvement except for the compatibility with a Stackmat and the slimness... It's probably stil a P.O.S. like the QJ timer, just fancier looking and with English text.

I'm not going to get one. I'm going to get a stackmat soon instead.


----------



## maggot (Mar 16, 2011)

i thought you meant it would have a data port. that would make it worth it. but lol; w;


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 17, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> that's ridiculous, why would you just do that?
> 
> you edited the post just to show anther timer?
> random much?


 
WTF are you talking about? Look at the last editing date will you?

Seriously these people should learn to read.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 17, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> WTF are you talking about? Look at the last editing date will you?
> 
> Seriously these people should learn to read.


 
why would you talk about dayan cubes, and then randomly add the QJ timer in the edit?

it's random.


----------



## Gopi (Mar 18, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> why would you talk about dayan cubes, and then randomly add the QJ timer in the edit?
> 
> it's random.


 
He posted that last week. Also he edited that to include QJ timer last week. Whats the confusion here?


----------

